
Ask HN: Anybody from big enterprises use internal Wikis? - thunderbong
I&#x27;m thinking of suggesting an internal wiki system for the team in my organization.<p>Would like to know how far this has been successful especially in an enterprise scenario.<p>Also any suggestions of fast&#x2F;easy Wiki sofwares would help as our team consists technical, non-technical (customer facing) and QA people.
======
dredmorbius
Among the large organisations using internal Wikis is the CIA:

[https://www.cia.gov/news-information/featured-story-
archive/...](https://www.cia.gov/news-information/featured-story-
archive/2008-featured-story-archive/intellipedia-marks-second-
anniversary.html)

As with other technology, a key element of adoption is actually creating a
culture of use and support, as well as internal advocates and management buy-
in.

I'd argue that if your organisation _doesn 't_ presently have a wiki, it's
well behind the times. Though that may be a bit of a bias on my part. Looking
through NNGroup (Jacob Nielsen's Internet usability site, which focuses
strongly on intranets), they're _not_ heavily mentioned, though they do turn
up.

------
albumdropped
We use gitlab, but it's very developer-centric. For general use, maybe
something like www.knowledgeowl.com

------
billconan
we use mediawiki and confluence. Confluence is slow.

